# Gaggia Achille help



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi

I need to reconnect all of the wiring in my Achille, I had detailed photos that were lost and now I'm left with a few poor images I can find on google, if anybody has any images they could put up that would be fantastic. I'm in the process of deciding on a new machine but want to get this working at least to demonstration standard.

Thanks


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

All sorted,for anyone who needs it-


----------

